# Different transfer papers



## ali93594 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi. I am new to this and I was wondering about printers and transfer paper.

Do you just put transfer paper into a normal printer? There are different types of transfer paper and which one is better to use to be used on a heat press machine afterwards? 
I would appreciate any help given! 
Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I think you are looking for ink jet transfer info:
Heat Press and Heat Transfers - T-Shirt Forums
Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper - T-Shirt Forums

Plastisol is printed on a screen press.


----------

